# Reptile hotspot trashed



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I went to a nature reserve yesterday where I used to see lots of adders & common lizards and was really upset to find that almost all of it has been bulldozed.

I've googled it to try and find what's been going on and found this discussion:

Allerthorpe - Reptiles and Amphibians of the UK - Forum - Page 11

I just don't get how they can do that?


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

That's gutting  the are pretty much doing the same here an makes me so angry


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Lewis1995 said:


> That's gutting  the are pretty much doing the same here an makes me so angry


This one was trashed when Natural England hired contractors to remove the small birch trees that were growing among the heather/grass to prevent the heath turning into forest. The contractors have gone in with bulldozers and cleared everything, its just bare eath now and any reptiles in that didn't flee will have been killed and any that have survived have lost almost all their habitat so will be picked off by predators.
The trees were mainly just saplings so not causing a problem, it was a really good area, they had adders, common lizards, slow worms and newts. It's totally the wrong way to go about it, I'm sure they could have got volunteers to get rid of the trees, I'd have been happy to help.

Was yours destroyed by Natural England as well?


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i am the person responsible for trying to puruse the people who did this. i found out about work being planend and went down to check it out, what i saw them doing was ridiculous, i dont understand how they can call it conservation work.

i tried reporting to the police and even collected dead adders as evidence, nothing came of it and it makes me sick. if i knew the person ultimately responsible id track them down and use JCBs on them!

i cant explain how angry, upset, concerned and dissapointed i am, its a shame as it was a fantastic spot for adders


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

PESKY said:


> i am the person responsible for trying to puruse the people who did this. i found out about work being planend and went down to check it out, what i saw them doing was ridiculous, i dont understand how they can call it conservation work.
> 
> i tried reporting to the police and even collected dead adders as evidence, nothing came of it and it makes me sick. if i knew the person ultimately responsible id track them down and use JCBs on them!
> 
> i cant explain how angry, upset, concerned and dissapointed i am, its a shame as it was a fantastic spot for adders


Thanks, I've sent you a pm, I don't think they should get away with this.


----------

